# Lizard ID



## Phalanx1234 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

My brother & I have just found this lizard at our work (construction site) and we brought it home and we want to know what type of creature it is?




Thanks


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe it may be a western fence lizard ?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 28, 2013)

Hard to be 100% sure with that image whether it is a Gehyra variegata or Christinus marmoratus...

Location?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 28, 2013)

looks like a gecko of some sort


----------



## Phalanx1234 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies, I can take more photos if need be.

I'm also on the border of ACT and NSW if that helps.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Hard to be 100% sure with that image whether it is a Gehyra variegata or Christinus marmoratus...
> 
> Location?



Its not G.variegata, I would lean towards C.marmoratus.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Mar 28, 2013)

Phalanx1234 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My brother & I have just found this lizard at our work (construction site) and we brought it home and we want to know what type of creature it is?
> 
> ...



a gecko, can't see the photo well on my screen but I'm guessing a marbled gecko


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 28, 2013)

looks like a velvet of some sort


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 28, 2013)

Had a good zoomed in look, definitely C.marmoratus even the tail colouration is visible when zoomed fully. 

Location backs up the ID.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 28, 2013)

its 1000000% christinus marmoratus


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 29, 2013)

It is a Marbled Gecko (_Christinus marmorata_). The width of thedark bars edged below in white or light and generally centred on the vertebral coulumn distinguishes it from the very similar Tree Dtella (_Gehyra variegata_). 

Blue


----------

